
Ask HN: Where Can I Find a Dell XPS Developer Ed with 32GB RAM? - djklanac
Seems that 8GB is the only option without customization ability.
======
oh_boy
Serious question: is there any difference between the developer editions and
the non-developer editions except for the preinstalled OS? I have a non-
developer XPS 15 (version from 2017 or 2018) and run Linux on it. The Dell
website lists the current generation XPS 15 with 32 GB RAM. I'm curious why
you don't consider the ones available?

------
slipwalker
perhaps you might consider the new HP envy, it has upgradable RAM but the
screen is worse...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSuySqZcEpg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSuySqZcEpg)

------
the_hoser
I don't think you can.

